# Il calciatore più simulatore di tutti.



## Renegade (3 Gennaio 2015)

Continuo a fare il Fabry. Dunque vi pongo questa domanda: Per voi qual è/è stato il calciatore più simulatore di tutti? Quello che proprio vi ha sempre irritato per le sue recite?

Nel mio caso, forse sarò anche tacciato di poca sportività, ma dico Javier Zanetti. Anche perché il più ripetitivo nelle sue simulazioni. Apriva sempre la bocca, poi si gettava a terra, capriola laterale e si portava le mani alla tibia destra. Sempre la stessa simulazione. Ad ogni fallo, anche con un tocco di vento.

Dopo di lui sicuramente Nedved.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2015)

Balotelli.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Gennaio 2015)

è una bella lotta tra Balotelli C.Ronaldo Neymar e diversi del Farsa


----------



## diavolo (3 Gennaio 2015)

Nedved e Busquets


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Gennaio 2015)

Inzaghi


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Gennaio 2015)

Nedved e tutto il barcellona


----------



## O Animal (3 Gennaio 2015)

Ce ne sono veramente troppi... Purtroppo anche un grande numero di "campioni" o pseudo tali spesso tendono alla simulazione sistematica, vuoi per guadagnare metri, secondi, proteggersi da interventi scorretti... 

In Spagna basti dire Barcellona e si è già detto tutto... In Inghilterra checché se ne dica hanno sempre avuto questa tendenza, da Gerrard a Drogba... C.Ronaldo e Nedved fanno categoria a sé e Neymar è sulla buona strada per diventare il più grande simulatore di tutti i tempi... In Italia oltre a Nevded su due piedi direi Totti, Balotelli, Chiellini, Materazzi e molti altri che adesso non mi vengono in mente...

Non dimentichiamoci di citare il buon Suarez che anche lui non ha mai scherzato...


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (3 Gennaio 2015)

Krasic, Busquets e Neymar sono i primi che mi vengono in mente.
Se invece Parliamo della simulazione più clamorosa penso a Rivaldo che si mette le mani in faccia dopo aver ricevuto una pallonata sulla coscia


----------



## Dexter (3 Gennaio 2015)

Inzaghi ,Nedved,Balotelli, Chiellini, Pedro, Pepe,Busquets, Drogba, Marchisio ,Neymar, Cambiasso sono sicuramente fra i peggiori degli ultimi anni.


----------



## Ian.moone (3 Gennaio 2015)

Bha, dite quello che volete ma zanetti non mi sembrava per niente simulatore.
Limitandomi in Italia, direi krasic e balotelli.


----------



## Hammer (3 Gennaio 2015)

Per continuità, perseveranza in ogni competizione nazionale e internazionale, spettacolarità, solo un nome: Pavel Nedved


----------



## Jaqen (3 Gennaio 2015)

Sono contento che ci si ricordi del più fastidioso, Zanetti.
Quando prendeva palla per difenderla sulla bandierina andava SEMPRE per terra.

Nedved lo segue a ruota anche se la più clamorosa fu qulla di Rivaldo in finale


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2015)

E' una bella sfida tra Balotelli ed il suo amico Neymar

Per andare sul passato Nedved era assolutamente irritante, ma anche Inzaghi non scherzava. Zanetti non era un simulatore, giocava sull'esperienza e sull'ingenuità dell'avversario, dava fastidio ma era lecito.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Gennaio 2015)

Io ricordo grosse scenate di Zanetti..


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Gennaio 2015)

i più ridicoli secondo me sono quelli grandi e grossi come armadi che vanno in terra come se avessero le gambe di ricotta: balotelli e luca toni su tutti.


----------



## Hammer (3 Gennaio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io ricordo grosse scenate di Zanetti..



Cosa diciiiii non si tokka il kapitanooohhhhh


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2015)

Quello schifoso di Mocio Vileda Nedved.

Bastava una ditata per farlo rotolare per terra e tenersi la gamba, immobile. Come se gli avessero sparato.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Gennaio 2015)

Assolutamente Nedved


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Gennaio 2015)

Bravi, Nedved in assoluto.
Poi Neymar e tanti del Barcellona soprattutto quel lurido di Puyol che ci negò una Finale e una Semifinale (odio profondo per luiz) e Neymar, come dice giustamente O Animal, è sulla buonissima strada.

Lol Renegade, mi sostituisci bene.


----------



## Snake (3 Gennaio 2015)

Neymar, Ronaldo, Busquets, Alexis Sanchez.


----------



## numero 3 (3 Gennaio 2015)

Balotelli e Nedved e Chiellini Materazzi fra i difensori


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Gennaio 2015)

Balotelli più che un simulatore sembra un bambino di 7 anni
manca poco che piange per la bua a ogni minimo contatto, anche quando non cerca il fallo


----------



## Renegade (4 Gennaio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Balotelli più che un simulatore sembra un bambino di 7 anni
> manca poco che piange per la bua a ogni minimo contatto, anche quando non cerca il fallo



E' tra i più irritanti, in effetti. Totti mi fece morire quella sera con il calcio.


----------



## Serginho (5 Gennaio 2015)

Krasic e Busquets


----------



## Renegade (5 Gennaio 2015)

Mi sono rivisto alcuni Highlights tipo la partita del 2004-2005 contro la Juventus in cui venimmo derubati spudoratamente. E ho notato ancora una volta quanto Nedved fosse irritante e schifosamente simulatore. Forse il simulatore più irritante di tutti.


----------



## Marchisio89 (5 Gennaio 2015)

Balotelli, Neymar, Busquets. Anche Inzaghi era solito a buttarsi.


----------



## Pier_rossonero (5 Gennaio 2015)

Aiutate la mia memoria, è uno scherzo della mia mente o Inzaghi era molto, ma molto di più, simulatore quando era alla Rube??
Mi ricordo che quando era bianconero cadeva con una frequenza terribile


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2015)

Busquets, Jordi Alba, C. Ronaldo, Neymar, Nedved, Balotelli, Ashley Young, Chiellini e anche Drogba sono quelli piu insopportabili.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Gennaio 2015)

Inzaghi, senza pari proprio


----------



## MissRossonera (6 Gennaio 2015)

Ce ne sono tanti e già citati,è dura decidere.Posso dire che quello che ho "odiato" di più è stato Nedved,indubbiamente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Gennaio 2015)

Chiaramente Macellazzi ... Il peggiore di tutti


----------



## The Ripper (6 Gennaio 2015)

Nedved e Inzaghi probabilmente senza pari.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2015)

nedved è inarrivabile, stravince questa classifica

poi balotelli, c.ronaldo, neymar, inzaghi, un po' tutto il barcellona


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Gilardino pure non scherzava XD


----------



## 666psycho (6 Gennaio 2015)

Balotelli...


----------



## prebozzio (6 Gennaio 2015)

Krasic


----------



## Nicco (6 Gennaio 2015)

Busquets


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Nedved


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Cuadrado.


----------



## Marchisio89 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Dida contro il Celtic


----------



## mandraghe (6 Gennaio 2015)

Sportivissimo 







Ancora oggi nei vari forum celtici ci ricordano con simpatia


----------



## Marchisio89 (6 Gennaio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ancora oggi nei vari forum celtici ci ricordano con simpatia


Ma perché si é buttato??  poteva tranquillamente fare gol


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Chiaramente Macellazzi ... Il peggiore di tutti



Ma materazzi non me lo ricordo tanto come simulatore

Lui al massimo è lo spaccaginocchia per eccellenza


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (6 Gennaio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sportivissimo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quel giorno abbiamo fatto una figura di melma stratosferica con Dida che si e lasciato andare dopo il tocco di un invasore di campo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Quel giorno abbiamo fatto una figura di melma stratosferica con Dida che si e lasciato andare dopo il tocco di un invasore di campo.


Fu in un altro Celtic Milan della seguente Champions.


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Gennaio 2015)

Nessuno che cita Giorgio Chiellini comunque.


----------



## Aragorn (7 Gennaio 2015)

Li avete già detti tutti voi: Nedved, Balotelli, Inzaghi, Neymar e il Barcellona in generale.


----------



## gabuz (7 Gennaio 2015)

Molti qui non lo conosceranno, ma anche un certo Luis Olivera non scherzava affatto


----------



## rossovero (7 Gennaio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Nedved e Inzaghi probabilmente senza pari.



D'accordissimo. E Nedved già alla Lazio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Gennaio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Fu in un altro Celtic Milan della seguente Champions.



Ah si? Certo che il Celtic era come il Barca negli ultimi anni. Sembre contro loro


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ah si? Certo che il Celtic era come il Barca negli ultimi anni. Sembre contro loro


La partita dove Gila simulò fu il 0-0 d'andata degli ottavi di quell'ultima champions vinta da noi. Poi nella partita d'andata della fase a gironi dell' edizione successiva, disputammo una partita abominevole che chissà come stavamo pareggiando 1-1 (anche se non è che i padroni di casa giocarono molto meglio) dopodichè poco prima della fine Dida sbaglio una respinta regalando il tap in vincente a Mcdonald e poi il resto lo sappiamo tutti. Dida fu preso in giro da un tifoso e non potendolo rincorrere perchè già troppo lontano cadde a terra, umiliando sè stesso


----------



## mandraghe (7 Gennaio 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Molti qui non lo conosceranno, ma anche un certo Luis Olivera non scherzava affatto



Forse ti riferisci ad un certo tuffo con rigore annesso del buon Lulù ed al fatto che per anni i difensori lo menavano sapendo che nessun arbitro gli avrebbe mai dato un rigore (come in effetti accadde )


----------

